# Which HID kit to buy?



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Just wanted to get everyone's thoughts/opinions on which is the best performing HID kit for our cars. I have a 2005 gto. I know there are alot of threads on this topic but none recently. I was thinking about ordering the 4300k kit from tbyrne, anyone installed this yet? Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

*hid*

thinking about getting hid's also any pic's????


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Anyone??


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

*hello out there!!!!!!!!*

nobody come on!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Devils3023 said:


> Just wanted to get everyone's thoughts/opinions on which is the best performing HID kit for our cars. I have a 2005 gto. I know there are alot of threads on this topic but none recently. I was thinking about ordering the 4300k kit from tbyrne, anyone installed this yet? Thanks for the advice!!


Use your search engine, this topic is well discussed. You will find all kinds of advice on this Form. Good luck, I want to do the same thing. Just remember, don't mess with the fog lamps, yellow penetrates fog better than blue/white, etc.


----------



## backinblack (May 31, 2006)

try the HOEN lamps they work great you need all3 sets low high and fog they are very bright and have a strong white glow look good in my 05 see the ls2.com web site


----------

